# Recall Training & Excitability Around Other Dogs



## orange88 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi all, 
Have been lurking for a few months now and finally decided to post. I have a 9 month old female Sully/Sullivan that is overall great. We're lucky to live near a few acres of field she can run in, and a huge 40+ acre dog park in Central New York. 

After an all out rebellion and refusal to come/recall when she hit 7 months we put her back on a leash and did a lot more training. She now reliably comes when she roams free with a ~30-foot rope attached (thanks to advice on this forum!). She is going a bit further out/away (probably 200 yards or so) than I'd like, any recommendations on how to keep her a bit closer? Did just got a Garmin Sport Pro (yesterday) but haven't started training with it.

The other issue is excitability around other dogs. She is obsessed with other dogs and has been since we brought her home (at 11 weeks old she sprinted up to another vizsla at the park and played until she passed out, constantly tumbling under her legs). Wants to run up and play with them and will continue to try even after she's been put in her place a bit. She goes to daycare once a week or so at a large outdoor location with many other dogs so she gets plenty of social interaction, but she can't seem to get the hint to chill out or give another dog space. Any thoughts, or does she just need to grow up a bit?

Thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think she just needs to grow up some more.
Finn, at 18 months, is the same way, but jhas been less so these past two months.
I love that checkcord and 'biner!! Very cool.


----------



## orange88 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hah, the 'biner came after she pulled a houdini with the normal swivel clip and took a tour of the campus. Doubled up after that 

Good to hear there may be some light at the end of the tunnel. The dog she's most obsessed with is actually a friend's small münsterländer named Fin!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

If you have not used the sport dog I would recommend going up to the Alpha model. This allows you to 'see" where your pup is.as well as having the correction.

Our 2 often range out about 200 yds but come back often to check in. 
If they get to far a beep will get them back. (no shock needed.)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the Sport Pro has a range of about 3/4 a mile. In big open areas, and dog parks, I'm sure it will work just fine.

If you have already conditioned her to the ecollar. I would recall her before she gets to the other dog. That way you can enforce the command with the collar. Send her out, 30- 40 yards from another dog recall her. Pat and praise her, then turn her loose again. Keep practicing in this manner for a few minutes, then release her to run, and play. You can do a second session after she has had time to burn off some steam. This is the start of her having good recall, even when she is engaged with other dogs. I would do this a few times a week with her. 
Keep in mind, you do not want to give her a correction with the ecollar, if she is engaged with another dog. Some dogs will think the correction came from the other dog, and this can cause a dog fight, or escalate a dog fight.


----------

